# Anzhi: 35 milioni per Willian. Affare fatto



## admin (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Clamorosa offerta dell'Anzhi: 35 milioni cash*, versati immediatamente, per il centrocampista brasiliano dello *Shaktar: Willian*. Gli ucraini hanno rifutato, ma sta per scoppiare un caso visto che il club ha un patto con lo stesso Willian: quello di valutare le offerte importanti. Nelle prossime ore se ne saprà di più


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh l'Anzhi si può definire importante solo economicamente come offerta, altrimenti passa dal campionato Ucraino ad uno di ugual prestigio se non minore...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sono pazzi a rifiutare.Willian è forte,ma vale massimo 25 sacchi.Poi vabbè,il Pres dello Shakhtar è pieno di soldi


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

sarà lui ad aver rifiutato!credo aspetti l'offerta di top club europei che sono su di lui


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma perchè non gli mandiamo un video di Nocerino dell'anno scorso e ce li facciamo offrire???


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Anzhi,fatta per Willian.Il brasiliano ha convinto Lucescu a lasciarlo partire.Costo dell'operazione:35 mln.*

Di Marzio


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Bah,per me avrebbe dovuto aspettare una grande quest'esate.Che va a fare,a 24 anni,all'Anzhi?


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah,per me avrebbe dovuto aspettare una grande quest'esate.Che va a fare,a 24 anni,all'Anzhi?


Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah,per me avrebbe dovuto aspettare una grande quest'esate.Che va a fare,a 24 anni,all'Anzhi?



a prendere una barca di soldi


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah,per me avrebbe dovuto aspettare una grande quest'esate.Che va a fare,a 24 anni,all'Anzhi?



Soldi??? Ormai ai giocatori non interessa andare ai grandi club, vanno da chi offre di piu

Certo che comunque questo in poteva andare da chiunque (Il chessi non credo che gli avrebbe dato meno)!!! contento lui


Il calcio di oggi è penoso. Una volta la gente si dimezzava lo stipendio per andare nei grandi club


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a prendere una barca di soldi





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Soldi??? Ormai ai giocatori non interessa andare ai grandi club, vanno da chi offre di piu
> 
> Certo che comunque questo in poteva andare da chiunque (Il chessi non credo che gli avrebbe dato meno)!!! contento lui
> 
> ...




Come dice Tifo,questo era ambito da club ricchi ed importanti.Ha peccato di impazienza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Giocatore che aggiunge potenziale ad una già buonissima squadra. 


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Soldi??? Ormai ai giocatori non interessa andare ai grandi club, vanno da chi offre di piu
> 
> Certo che comunque questo in poteva andare da chiunque (Il chessi non credo che gli avrebbe dato meno)!!! contento lui
> 
> ...


Balotelli si è ridotto lo stipendio per venire da noi


----------



## prebozzio (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ingaggio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

mah, condivido quello che dite voi aspettava in estate buone offerte ne arrivavano di sicuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Fossi stato in lui avrei aspettato l'estate e la chiamata di qualche top club. 

L'Anzhi è una discarica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma doveva andarsene a giugno


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Va a prendere un ingaggio sicuramente allucinante. Non si può davvero competere in questo mercato per certi obiettivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2013)

che palle sto anzhi... non so da quanti anni una squadra russa non va ai quarti di champions, ma il prossimo anno potrebbero fare una strage

questi avevano i soldi per pagare la clausola rescissoria di Messi


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fossi stato in lui avrei aspettato l'estate e la chiamata di qualche top club.
> 
> L'Anzhi è una discarica



Il top club, facciamo conto il Chelsea, gli darebbe sui 4-5 mln di euro netti. L'Anzhi gliene darà 9-10. Altrimenti non si spiega lasciare una squadra che gioca da dio, agli ottavi di coppa campioni e con la prospettiva di andare in un grande club in estate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il top club, facciamo conto il Chelsea, gli darebbe sui 4-5 mln di euro netti. L'Anzhi gliene darà 9-10. Altrimenti non si spiega lasciare una squadra che gioca da dio, agli ottavi di coppa campioni e con la prospettiva di andare in un grande club in estate.



Comunque 20 gol in 140 partite nello Shaktar. Bravo, ma non così fenomeno come si dipinge


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Febbraio 2013)

In quella squadra e in quel campionato finirà ben presto nel dimenticatoio...


----------



## pennyhill (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ufficiale. Con Eto'o e Traoré sarà gran spettacolo.


----------

